# 211 Comanche



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi


Can anyone advise if this is a Euro 4 or Euro 5 engine?


Cheers


Graham:smile2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Not sure, but any Fiat dealer could tell you from the reg or Vin number.

cabby


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Ta


Of course I meant 2011 Comanche


Graham:smile2:


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

I tried to contact Autotrail via their website a few weeks ago to ask a question re. the heating on their Frontier range. To date, no reply. Yes, I could have contacted a dealer but why bother if Autotrail encourage contact via their website.


The point I'm trying to get to is contacting Autotrail to get a simple answer is proving difficult for us at least.


If it's any use, 2012 MY Kontikis are Euro 5.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

What colour is the dashboard? I think they changed from grey to black at the same time as the engine went to Euro 5 but having said that there could have been some on the cusp that could be either


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

It also depends upon the size of engine as well. Most dealers will not have a clue either. You may well as already said be on the cusp as it were.

cabby


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Is it not shown on the V5?


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

I don't believe GMJ owns the 2011 Comanche (yet).


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I would guess Euro4 but the only way to confirm for sure would be from the VIN number.
If it's 4 then you shouldn't have the hassle of the particulate filter as I don't think they were fitted until the 5 model.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Ok Graham, what was the answer you got from calling the Fiat dealer, you did call the Fiat dealer.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

No I haven't:smile2:

I asked Dave Newell if he could retrofit cruise control, reversing sensors and a console sat nav to a Comanche *IF* we ever got one.

He (well his wife via email) asked if it was Euro 4 or 5...hence my question.

From looking at t'internet Im pretty sure its Euro 4 and the Euro 5 started in 2012

Cheers

Graham:smile2:


----------

